

Ask HN: Why aren't more startups trying to break into cable industry? - rhasson

I've been working in the cable industry for 10 years focused on bringing new technologies into the space to drive innovation and value added services.  I always end up working with the same people just running different startup companies.<p>I know it's a difficult industry to get your foot in the door but I'm wondering why aren't new and fresh players trying to get in?<p>If a killer startup is interested let me and I can try to help. rhasson at gmail dot com.<p>Roy
======
brk
BTDT.

The reason is probably because the MSO's are horribly slow at adopting new
technologies. On top of that if you try to do anything that deals with actual
content you get the joy of dealing with the studios and layers of DRM and
other bullshit as well.

~~~
rhasson
very true but with the scale of users and the rate of growth the opportunities
are also very large. AS for dealing with studios and such, usually that's not
the startup's problem, that's something the operators will work through if
your company is bringing real value. You are right that's not a fun process
but it's quickly changing since the operators are losing money to the Internet
(if you may) and realize things need to change.

I'm involved in some very interesting projects where this view of operators as
being slow and difficult is changing.

